# For my dear Molly.



## bumblebee22 (Sep 9, 2020)

I lost my dear feline friend Molly back in June. Hope it's ok to say a few words to/for her....
My darling you were truly a lovely companion. Although we only had you for four years it seemed like longer. I wish I believed in the rainbow bridge & could see you again one day. Harriet too. But you live in my memories & hope we intervened quickly before you suffered too much. That last happy month together was cherished. Sleep forever in peace my darling.❤ xxx


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure your Molly knew you loved her. Even at times like this you can only do what you can and what is best for them. No matter what kind of pet they never hold grudges.


----------

